
What’s in a Wood? How Science Helps to Reveal the Eames’ Vision (2013) - prismatic
http://blogs.getty.edu/iris/whats-in-a-wood-how-science-helps-to-reveal-the-eames-vision/
======
CPLX
Today I learned Charles and Ray Eames created the incredible "Powers Of 10"
short film that I vividly remember from childhood. How about that.

~~~
jonjacky
You might have seen the Eames' exhibits on mathematics[1,2], computing[3], and
other topics[4] at museums or worlds fairs, starting in the 1960s and
continuing to today.

[1] [http://www.eamesoffice.com/exhibits/mathematica-new-york-
cit...](http://www.eamesoffice.com/exhibits/mathematica-new-york-city/)

[2]
[http://www-03.ibm.com/ibm/history/ibm100/us/en/icons/mathand...](http://www-03.ibm.com/ibm/history/ibm100/us/en/icons/mathandscience/)

[3] [http://www.eamesoffice.com/the-work/a-computer-
perspective/](http://www.eamesoffice.com/the-work/a-computer-perspective/)

[4] [http://www.eamesoffice.com/catalog-
category/exhibitions/](http://www.eamesoffice.com/catalog-
category/exhibitions/)

------
Animats
The better minimalist architects of the mid 20th century were very much into
careful choices of materials. Eames, Wright, and to some extent van der Rohe
chose materials well for their big, flat surfaces. Minimalism in lesser hands
looks much worse. If you replicated Fallingwater with gypsum board walls, it
would look awful inside.

